# The weight is NOT coming off. Help?



## Kontessa (Nov 5, 2005)

Baby is now almost 3 months old and I am actually UP in weight. Around 200lbs actually. This is NOT ok. I need help but I am scared to try and died at all. I need to do something though. But I have no clue where to start as far as food. Is there a program you mamas have used?

I need help!


----------



## ~threemoons~ (Dec 13, 2007)

hugs







and more hugs









Its common to hear how fast you will loose the wt when bfing. . . and for some that is true but a lot of women really have to work to loose the wt. I would be one of those women







: It can be very frustrating, I have actually gained 5lbs this month! I CAN loose the wt but I have to pay a lot of attention to calories. Making sure I am getting _enough_ but not too much. I know its tempting to 'diet' when you want to loose wt but your milk supply could suffer. I think exercise is key when nursing. . . and try to give yourself time. allow yourself to be here at this stage. Our society expects women to be back in shape and smiling within weeks good luck mama


----------



## astromama (Nov 30, 2007)

What I did in those first several months is go for a walk every day with the baby in a baby carrier. Carrying the baby in a sling/ergo while you walk burns a lot of calories. Otherwise, make sure to eat several times a day to keep up your metabolism and drink PLENTY of water. Water is key in weight loss. After my son turned 7 months I added some light weight lifting to help tone up. He's 9 months old now and I've lost 55 pounds. Eat whatever you want in moderation, but do watch sugar and bad fats for your own health as well as your baby's. Some women hold on to weight when nursing, but it should come off at some point, it just might take longer than you'd like!


----------



## ~Kristina~ (Mar 11, 2006)

I can't loose weight while nursing either. I would really like to try One A Day Weight Smart because it works so well while I'm not nursing for me. But I need to talk to a dr about it first.


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

One of my friends did Weight Watcher's Nursing Mother plan to great success. (it's just like WW only allowing more points- fat/calories - for the production of milk) No damage to her son who was three when he weaned himself and mama got herself back to a healthy wieght.


----------



## Jacksmum8 (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Breeder* 
One of my friends did Weight Watcher's Nursing Mother plan to great success. (it's just like WW only allowing more points- fat/calories - for the production of milk) No damage to her son who was three when he weaned himself and mama got herself back to a healthy wieght.









:

I did WW's while nursing and it worked great. You need to eat more because you are nursing and they allow for that. I was really gentle with myself in terms of expectations but the weight came off fairly quickly. It also made me pay more attention to what KIND of food I was putting in my body, which is so important as well. Good luck mama!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

I recommend or tracking your calories at www.fitday.com or www.dailyplate.com. Don't diet, just track them. You can see if your calorie count is appopriate for your weight - how much fat, how much protein, etc. It's possible you are, for example, eating only 20 grams of protein a day - eating more protein could help you feel satisfied and cut your daily calories. You could also, for example, be eating 50% fat calories per day. A few changes and you'd be on your way to easy weight loss. But keeping a food diary is the only way to know that stuff. I do think it works better than a complete change over like many diet plans.
Weight Watchers can fit into this very well - as long as you adapt your foods to WW, not get a whole new food-life that doesn't fit you.

Take the warnings about diet and breastfeeding very suspciously - as long as you're not losing more than .5-1.0 pounds per week, your baby should be fine. But you're an observent mama -if he wasn't, you'd know and change something, right?









Just think, at just 2 pounds a month, you'd be down 10 pounds by the baby's 6 months old and ready for maybe some solids. You could do some more then.


----------



## MotheringHeart (Dec 18, 2005)

Not everyone looses, that is true. However, thyroid problems are VERY common postpartum. Have you been checked for low thyroid, or hypothyroid. This can also cause you to gain weight. Are you having other symptoms? It's just another thing to check out.

I have to say that I am wary of dieting while breastfeeding also. Instead I tend to really try and watch my portion sizes. I can eat and eat forever, as I really love food. When I watch my portion sizes, weight comes off easily and I'm *not* avoiding stuff I really enjoy.


----------



## jaxxy (Apr 24, 2007)

I also gained at the beginning, for about the first 6 weeks then it just stuck around- in weird places too like my upper back! I got rid of all my "skinny" clothes cuz I thought my body was just changed forever. Around 6 months I noticed my bra getting looser and it just progressed from there. I am at 12 months post partum and thinner than ever -not that that is healthy either. I am not dieting. Just staying active and trying to nap when I can. I look fine but I am so sad I got rid of my skinny clothes!

Just stay active, get rest, eat healthy and keep nursing! I really think nursing is why I thinned out so much.


----------



## MamaNan (Jan 14, 2008)

My dd is 6.5 months and I have only lost half of my pregnancy weight. I was prepared for the weight to come flying off as soon as she was born. That is not the case...that is not my body type. I walk everyday, but I have been pretty lax about what I am eating. I am still eating like I did when I was pregnant...read...big portions. I have decided that I would like to be back at my pre-pregnancy weight by the time dd is 9 months old....they say it should take you as long to lose your pregnancy weight as it did to gain it. This week I have been eating smaller portions and at dinner eating an extra serving of vegies instead of something else. I have also started to lift weights at night after dd is in bed. I hope it all works.

Good luck and try not to get discouraged!


----------



## westcoastma (Jan 10, 2008)

Exercise, water, exercise, good diet, exercise, water. I don't "diet" but eat healthy. Ds is 5 months and I JUST fit into my goal pants today! I'm happy, but there is still work to do. Stay positive!


----------



## k9sarchik (Nov 11, 2006)

I had to go on a sugar free diet because I had horrible thrush. The weight just fell off. So no sugar of any kind especially white, no white flour, no white bread, no white potatoes. Fruit is ok, but go easy on fruit juice.


----------



## JessBB (Apr 10, 2007)

You sound just like me! At 3 months pp I was actually UP around 5 lbs from my weight one week after ds's birth. I had low supply so I was terrified about dieting / exercising plus it's hard to be away from baby in the early months, and I'd extend that time period to AT LEAST the first six, personally. I stayed there until he was 8 months and we introduced solids. It was so, so demoralizing (I weighed 196, I am 5'5") - where was the miracle weight loss??

Now the good news: since then (4 months) I have lost 20 pounds through vigorous exercise and some minor dietary changes. I gave myself one year to get the baby weight off and came within 5 lbs, great considering I am much fitter. Please cut yourself some slack - it's really early in your bf journey and your body will go through many changes in the months to come. So many factors can affect weight, a huge one for me is sleep / rest which is a big issue for my babe like most! Take some of the money you're NOT spending on formula and buy some cute "transition" clothes that fit now. Eat healthy, be kind to yourself, and re-evaluate in a few months.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

When my dd was born, I lost 23 lbs in the first 3 wks because I had very little appetite, but after that, I still had a lot of weight to lose and it didn't come off at all. It took over 3 mos to lose another 5 lbs. So disheartening. But not long after that, I lost 15 lbs in about 2 mos (when dd was about 6-7 mos old).

The main thing for me was focusing on the baby and nursing relationship at the beginning, and trying not to stress about the weight loss that wasn't happening. Once things were easier with the BF relationship and the baby, when the babe was around 5 mos, I started to focus more on what I was eating. I mostly cut back portion size, but also made some healthier choices. I did not do anything drastic. Then I did lose some weight. It didn't lower my supply or cause any other problems.

Give yourself time, take it one day at a time, and focus on eating healthy foods. Start doing some exercise when you can and slowly ramp that up, but seriously, don't worry about it right now. Let yourself ease into it. Set a manageable goal, like losing 10 lbs by the time your baby is a year old. It will get easier - really!


----------



## JenDances (Feb 3, 2008)

I understand. My son was probably 9-10 months old before I started losing weight. Finally, I managed to lose about 15 pounds until I got pregnant recently, which put me just a few pounds above my pre-pregnancy weight. It was frustrating for me as well and I think that it's different for everyone. Are you eating whole, natural foods or are you just grabbing something quick? That's definitely a lesson I had to learn. I was so exhausted from having a high needs child that I didn't take very good care of myself...I might just graze on a box of cookies all day or something. When I finally got more comfortable in my parenting, I started to realize how badly I had been shortchanging myself. When I made an effort to prepare natural and nutritious foods, it really helped my body find some balance.

If you need some help planning healthy meals I highly recommend Leanne Ely at www.savingdinner.com. A subscription to her menu mailer is a lifesaver!

Just treat yourself kindly no matter what. You have been through some incredible life changes and you're nurturing a tiny human...that's amazing! Try to rest and eat nourishing foods and you'll get there.


----------

